# MTD 8/26 possible motor replacement



## coopersc50 (Sep 27, 2018)

First of all thank you for having this wonderful forum. I believe I may need to replace the engine on the unit I just got. I tried searching to find info on this but haven't been very successful.


My questions are these, one it has an HMSK80 on it currently with electric start. If I get another engine, does it have to be an HMSK or can it just be an HM80? OR are there other options of motors out there for me to look at? I don't have an abundance of cash laying around but if I can get this running like a top again without investing a ton of money, that would be appreciative. 

I dismantled the blower down to just the motor. When I turn the blower over by turning the shaft, I can hear that it is an internal issue with the motor. 

Backstory: I just got an old MTD 8/26 from my father-in-law. He purchased it new and kept it meticulous and had it professionally maintained until he gave it to me. He started it up this past year after having it maintained and it made a HORRIBLE racket after running it for a couple of minutes. He quickly turned it off and hadn't touched it since. He has since bought a new blower being that this one is 20 years old. 

Thanks again in advance,

Steve


----------

